# s/w pixelgrafik kontur glätten



## hame (31. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe eine schwarz/weiß-Grafik, wo das Motiv sehr pixelig erscheint.

Wie kann ich (oder mit welchen Filtern) das Motiv so glätten, dass die Konturen sehr glatt werden.

Habe es schon mit dem Gausschen Blur versucht, aber das Ergebnis ist nicht sehr zufriedenstellend.

Anbei das Motiv.


----------



## Tim C. (31. August 2003)

Schau dir mal das hier an http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials93363.html eventuell verschwindet das Problem durch die Umwandlung in Pfade.


----------



## hame (1. September 2003)

ich habe mir das tut angesehen und am bild ausprobiert. leider verstehe ich nicht wie mir das helfen kann.

im tut wird beschrieben, wie man eine eigene neue Form hinzufügt...


----------



## Gleis24 (1. September 2003)

Grundsätzlich ist es oft sinnvoll die Grafik erstmal in den RGB Modus zu wechseln und eine Vergrößerung in vielen Einzelschritten zu machen und danach das Bild mit dem Versetzen Filter zu schärfen. Der Filter "Staub und Kratzer entfernen" glättet zusätzlich und mit der Tonwertkorrektur kann man auch noch ein wenig schärfen.

Man bekommt aber nicht jedes Bild optimal. Hab einfach mal an deinem bild ein wenig herumgespielt.


----------



## hame (1. September 2003)

super, danke!


----------

